# question about "paper faking"



## billsblues (Mar 13, 2009)

Me and A buddy were sitting around talking pitbulls and he brought up someone we know and said he paper fakes(sells pups and has dogs with fake papers).How is it possiable to paper fake.Is there a way to find out if the papers are fake.Dont they have id numbers and thing.just looking for you guys input.I just cant see the way they would do it


----------



## billsblues (Mar 13, 2009)

I dont think thats right for people to do that how can we strive for the best apbt or ambullies when people do think like that.jmo


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

its called paper hanging and its done alot more than you think. You have to becareful who you buy from their are alot of shady people out there


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Its easy to do. Its ridiculous how easy it is. Seeing as how you are new, dont take this personal, but Im not going to say how its done as I dont know you or your motives. Again dont take it personal but lets just say, its not hard, thats why knowing a reputable breeder is key to purchasing a dog.


----------

